# Looking for used Brute force parts



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

Bought a 2013 Brute last week and has a few cracked pieces of plastic and other little cosmetic things. Anyone know of a good place around Houston that has used parts? Trying to avoid the dealership if I can.


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

on FB, look up "south east atv & utv repair". He works with a lot of kawasaki products and always has some parts laying around


----------

